# favorite 223 bullet



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Switching from 22-250 to 223 this winter, I've used soft point and balistic tips in the 250, I havent shot much other than FMJ out of my AR's, I've been told soft points do not feed the best in AR style rifles, I dont know about balistic tips. For those that use AR style rifles what bullets are you fond of?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I shoot lots of 55gr Winchester Soft Point bullets and they work just fine. I like to use the 50gr Speer TNT or the 52gr Hornady HPBT match bullet.

Time waits for no man. Unless that man is Chuck Norris.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

The 50-grain Speer TNT is my go-to bullet for my .223. From what Speer tells me, it's particularly effective in relatively lower velocities. I load mine with 25 grains of 3031 chronoed at 3165. I love it, yotes hate it. I'll be using it tomorrow morning.
Good luck, shoot straight. :sniper: Saskcoyote


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

Berger 52 grain Varmint Hollow Point. The shoot REALLY well and don't blow up the hides.
Nitwit


----------



## nathaniel (Jul 17, 2012)

I use Ultramax 55 grain Nosler Balistic Tips for everything from gophers to deer. They shoot great out of my Savage 12FV and DPMS Oracle.


----------

